# One of my all time Favs.... Lake Creek!



## marko (Feb 25, 2004)

nice pic, nd. that creek is demshitz. are you coming back to BV this summer?


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Gotta love anyone who throws up a pic of the caldron for their 1st post.  

So with the warm temps did anything in the real d-town start runnin?



Here are a couple more of Lake from this summer and Kev might just be in a few..

The put in when it is over 800 cfs or so.. This is the tunnel and rapid at the source..










And the upper section..










Snow on the upper section is there until Aug!










NIMBY is the first big one after Toumbstone.. Last year a log cut out about half of this rapid but the bottom half with the boof is so fun!

Kinda fuzzy but shows the drop.










Kev how does this one look?










And when you get to the blue chair.. Get ready for the bottom or BIG 4.. More pics of the big 4 to follow..


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Kev,

Upload your pics to photobucket.com

Then copy the img code into the post and then you get big pics :-D ..


The first of the big four is a Brains a double boof usually run far river right..

Here are a couple of pics of Brains.. 




















And at high water..


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

I had to get in one shot of me..










After Brains is the paralyzer I will post some pics from last summer when I get the chance..


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

A few hundred yards below brains is the paralyzer.. IMO the best most enjoyable rapid on this run. The easy way out or high water line is down the right and the left line is the meat of the rapid. Here are a couple of shots of both lines. 


If you know Dre you know he will boof on your head!

This is the first drop on the right line at about 450 cfs.










A late evening left run at 350 or so..




















And Jason with a Low water left line..



















Demshitz Finney gettin it done at 700 or so!











Here is a shot of 1500 cfs.. IMO the best level for a rarely run "middle line".











My last shot of the paralyzer.. Jones at high water..


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

> A few hundred yards below brains is the paralyzer.. IMO the best most enjoyable rapid on this run.


"enjoyable"??? Yeah that is just the word I think of when I think of the Paralyzer. Enjoyable. Fun afterwords when you are talking shit in the Rope? Sure. Enjoyable...not so much.

Thanks for the pics. Lake Creek is an incredible stream which for some reason seems to get less attention. I am stoked to get some runs up there this year, although the thought of Lake at high flows for two months gives me a feeling in my nuts that is not enjoyable. 

By the way I doubt highly that anyone has more runs on this monster than Scott Young and the Euro Kayaks boys back in the early 90's. Euro Kayaks used to be based in Twin Lakes and those guys were lapping Lake Creek all the time in the Cyphur.


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

I'd agree that the Euro kayaks guys had a lot of runs. I'm positive that Billy has run LC way more than 30 times. I think I ran it over 20 times in a single season, and Billy was there for a number of those trips. 

So good...


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

I think that kayakerkev is talking about a one year total that rumor and legend has it is somewhere about give or take 30 full runs.. Nimby down.. Park and huck missions below 300 need not apply..

We all know that Billy likes 2 or 3 runs in a day even if the last lap or 2 are solo.. Last year he went up for a solo lap of the big 4 when it was runnin about 700.. I pissed myself and took out on lap one at the paralyzer.. 

If you look all the days she is over 1200 or so and the days it is under 300 should not or don't count anyway.. 30 or so days would be almost every reasonable runable day for the past 6-8 seasons.. But with the water that we have this year who knows..

That euro kayak crew included Zack didn't it.. Zach has to have as many total runs down lake as anyone..

Also I am posting pics top to bottom of this creek.. Kiss me and the Caldron are still to come..


----------



## marko (Feb 25, 2004)

Harvey, you see, that is the difference between BV and Salida kayakers. BV kayakers think that the paralyzer is enjoyable while the Salider folks think it is a terrifying rapid.  

Billy J is a jedi master on this creek. I'll never forget the day when it was flowing big and I wanted to get out before the Brains. Billy gives me a calm look and says, "Its cool man, you got it. Just run it man." I listened to him until I caught the last eddy on the left before the Brains. I took a look over my shoulder at the drop and said, "F... that, I'm out!" Cutch was in the same eddy and looked at me with a serious look of focus in his eye and said, "Alright then move, I gotta do this." They both cleaned it, I'm guessing Billy did it with a smile, and I'm not sure if Cutch was smiling while running it, but he sure was smiling afterwards.

I'm looking forward to spring...


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

marko said:


> Harvey, you see, that is the difference between BV and Salida kayakers. BV kayakers think that the paralyzer is enjoyable while the Salider folks think it is a terrifying rapid.  .


Dude. Listen. A cold ass winter in BV with only your bong and fist for company will skew your perception of fun. 

30 runs in a season is ridiculoid. I run it once a season and then am relived that I don't have to go back. 

Zack was in the Euro kayaks crew. I did not know him very well. He was a WV guy as I recall.


----------



## marko (Feb 25, 2004)

> Dude. Listen. A cold ass winter in BV with only your bong and fist for company will skew your perception of fun.


That's funny, and true! I'm actually just a BV poser now... 2 cold ass winters in BV was enough for me to move my ass up to an even colder place, Breck. But, hey at least there are women up here.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

This thread is gettin better every second! First Lake Creek stoke now the BV saliva thing..  

The last time Harv and I went up there I broke my paddle and ran Nimby with some 90 deg off set thing... The fact that this run is roadside is also a big plus for me. When you break a paddle or dont feel it the road is all of 100 yds away..

The best part about Lake is that this year the upper stuff is going to go off for a long time.. Or IMO we will see 1200 + cfs for 3 maybe even 5 weeks.. I like the upper stuff almost better than the lower, the fun factor is super high and the pucker factor is kinda lower than it would be if you ran the big 4..

Harv you are right about the paralyzer it is a big rapid. Most days I run Nimby, Brains, Paralyzer, then walk Kiss me, and if the flows are above 450 or so when we hit the lowhead dam.. Then I am ready to shat my pants.. The Caldron is a scary rapid.. 

Another shot of the paralyzer at a low flow for perspective on the size of that thing.. Pretty sure that is Kev gettin ready to fire it up!


----------



## marko (Feb 25, 2004)

*******, these pics are getting me stoked to kayak. I'm looking forward to doing the upper at high flows with you this summer. I promise I won't puss out... 

Harvey, you know I was only having fun with you. I usually find that my stomach is in knots when sitting in the eddy above the paralyzer - actually I feel this way above all the big 4 rapids. The Cauldron above 450... did it once (unsucessfully) and will never do it again.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

About 40 yds below the paralyzer comes kiss me. A unsucessfull run down the paralyzer usually results in a paddler getting washed into kiss me. 

This rapid is has a undercut wall with a mine shaft under the water just deep enough to stuff a kayaker.. This is on the river left and any less than perfect line throws a paddler into this area. 

Here is Demshitz Dave and Shannon lookin at kiss me..










And this is why I dont like this rapid all that much!










One last shot of kiss me this is Jed at low water and is a couple of years old..


----------



## HuckinAZ (Nov 18, 2006)

This run is definitely one of my favorite CO runs. I wonder what good carnage stories are out there? Best carnage I had was doin half a barrel roll off of left side Paralyzer right into the fan rock. From what I hear it looked horrible, but I didn't feel a thing.


----------



## HuckinAZ (Nov 18, 2006)

OH AND WHAT'S UP KEVIN! Nice to see you're still rockin' that same sweet helmet!


----------



## Rhodes (Nov 22, 2003)

Please keep feeding us pics, want to see some Cauldron shots if you got 'em!


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

No pics right now, but how about a nice 'bottom 4' video?

Here's a link: The Colorado Kayak Chronicle: Awesome quality Lake Creek, CO video of local pro paddlers

If I could run it as well as those BV boys in the vid, I would think it was fun too, but unfortunately, being from Salida, I am scared of Lake's bottom 4 for the most part and can only make myself run it a few times a year.


----------



## marko (Feb 25, 2004)

Here's another cauldron photo...

HUckinAz, I remember your fan rock line well. I thought for sure it was gonna end up bad, but you recovered very well.

Carnage stories: *******, you remember the Kirk head plant on the left line in paralyzer? 

Cauldron: I got stuffed under the falls at high water, spent some time getting recirculated and pummeled. I don't recommend going there...


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Meng we have to get you out in the BC some time soon.. 

Anyway.. Here are a few of the Caldron.. This drop has, can, and will give out ugly beat downs from about 400 and up.. 

Kev givin a bit to the gods..










Both of these shots are at high water.. Jones and Finney from last year..





















Here is the run in to the caldron at high water.. 











At the end of the drop and the end of the run.. I just love it here in the bottom of the caldron..










Yea this is a great run. One the best in Colorado..


----------



## HuckinAZ (Nov 18, 2006)

*FAN ROCK!*

HAHA! Mark, yea man that was my first time running left side (deemed "middle left" by Dave) 2 summers ago... scary. Actually I was thinking of my last trip to Lake this past summer with Cody and Fil, we lapped brains and P probably 10 times, and sure enough on my last lap i hit something funky and landed with my left shoulder/back in the fan rock. Ask Dustin i think he saw it, it was the same day that him, Jed, and crew were out there doin the video on the CKS blog. 

Anyone out know what happened to Johnny a while back on cauldren? I seem to remember hearing a crazy story about him doing some funky piton up againts the right walland running the rest backwards and upside down???


----------



## kayakerkev (Jan 25, 2008)

I saw that line by meyers, went for kind of a right wall ride on the cauldron but got stuffed, hard piton. Its no easy drop and running it at the flows in these pics is balls out props to Bj and finney.


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

I love Lake. But those cauldron shots are making me nauseous just sitting here in the winter. What flow is that? 

Back in the day, Pete Iscaro took a swim there with water and recirced at least 4 times before getting a bag from the wall on river right. I'm not sure most people's rope would reach that far, much less accurately. Another reason that waist bags are great, but bring a real rope in your boat.

I've heard that the magic level is 450 in the cauldron. At exactly that level it turns from good to terrifying. Can any older gents confirm this? I've always run it around 400. 
Joe


----------



## marko (Feb 25, 2004)

Yeah, Joe, it's about 450 that the eddies on both sides start getting nasty and pulling back into the falls. Even at 400 they start getting a bit roudy. I got my ass kicked at around 500. It's funny, because when we were scouting the cauldron that night I told my buddy about the Pete I story. I quote, unquote said, "if any of us gets stuck in those eddies we're screwed." Talk about eating my own words...There was no rope to rescue me and I got recirculated twice. The whole time I was getting pummeled I kept thinking about how Pete had to get roped out, and knew I didn't have a rope for me that night. THe second dunking took me deep and then spit me out at the bottom of the river. There was nothing "enjoyable" about that experience. 

The pics of Billy and Finney are stout... makes my stomach churn thinking about that level. 

For anybody looking to try this rapid I would recommend 300 to 350ish. Even down as low as 150 is fun for the first timer...


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Oh yea some good days and some highlights for me.. 


That day marco got worked you could boof over the "notch" just above the caldron.. This = super high.. That same day when we got down to the last eddie.. Fk this I thought and bailed got out right in that eddie.. It was gettin too high for me and I just did not feel it.. Dave was with us and cleaned her.. We saw marco and crew headed to the put in as we were drivin home..

My high water limit for the caldron stops just about the same time as someone could get out of a boat down in there and toss me a rope.. If that rock bar on the river left bottom is too far under the water it caldron is a no go for me.. And this is just about 450 or so..

I was up there - not in the group but at the takeout.. For not one workin but two nights in a row for pete.. Nasty, shitty beatings.. I cant believe he came back for a third night! Zach is the man.. 

More days than I care to admit standing on moving logs, hanging from ropes, and all with a chainsaw... This year Lake will need it again.. 

The old toaster.. 

Also if you dont know where the campground holes (2) are.. You will swim.. 

Patagonia Nat and the moonlight run of the upper..

A shot.. Just one of Jack at the put in..

The day Brian flipped, broke his hat, and paddle in the paralyzer.. One of the worst hits I have ever seen and he walked away.. I still have the head trip hat I bought right after that..

Driving up (what seems like every time we go) at a high or low questionable level and having no idea what so ever what the water level is going to be until we pull over at the ft guage..

Baird swimmin Brains.. 

The super cool people who own "a creekers dream"...

Paddle stroke #1, 2, and boof of the year while wonderin how Selby talked me into a park and huck for day 1..

Watchin Todd miss the last eddie at the caldron and drop her backwards.. All at a high flow..

Every day that someone says.. I can boof the middle of brains.. Who wants to give her a shot this year??

Nimby of this past year as the entire Demshitz crew "blue angles" down the top of nimby.. With the log still there.. Not for me I put in past the log and as I was settin up for the boof... Down came a boat, paddle, then lady.. NOT a good place to swim.. 

Only takin one car and throwin bones for who has to hitch the ride..

Sittin in that last eddie above brains and lookin around for who's eyes are showing that they are going to drop first..

No scout runs with the guy you met at the put in.. 

The "bed and breakfast" sneak.. 

303 burgers at the takeout.. 

I cant wait for the summer of 08... Lookin back at all these pics even got me fired up to paddle..


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

JCKeck1 said:


> I've heard that the magic level is 450 in the cauldron. At exactly that level it turns from good to terrifying. Can any older gents confirm this? I've always run it around 400.
> Joe


For me, I like the lower stuff (Brains down) anywhere between 400-200. I have never run any of the lower drops higher than 400. The upper is great at higher flows (400-700?). But I am scared to even drive the pass when that creek is over 900 or so. 

Plenty of sick dogs have run that creek at higher flows than I am comfortable but it has already been well established that I am a Salida-puss, playboater so take my advice with a grain of salt.

Party Time Wood in NIMBY


----------



## WesternMD (Dec 5, 2003)

Zack Hubberd is from WV, but I believe he was around in the Euro Kayak days. Also, don't forget about long time Ark valley vid boater (now local) Ronny Tomlinson, aka Ronny T! Also there was a crew of core boaters that worked and ran with Ronny. I believe that Polk Deters was around in '95 as well, and Maro Callela worked for Ronny as a BJ vid kayaer. He was the first dude I ever saw splat a rock! There were many great boaters in that time era!!


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

WesternMD said:


> Zack Hubberd is from WV, but I believe he was around in the Euro Kayak days. Also, don't forget about long time Ark valley vid boater (now local) Ronny Tomlinson, aka Ronny T! Also there was a crew of core boaters that worked and ran with Ronny. I believe that Polk Deters was around in '95 as well, and Maro Callela worked for Ronny as a BJ vid kayaer. He was the first dude I ever saw splat a rock! There were many great boaters in that time era!!


 
Now that was a crew of Ark boaters! Zach is still here and every summer I try to get out to lake with him. Ronny T is well a BV legend and bought a house ans still here. We still watch some of that old high water footage every once and a great while.. There was some kayakin talent back in thoes days hangin out at the old dirt lot. Also you cant leave out True, and Ronnie R.. Good times..

Not to skip over Western Md and Bro, Shane, smurf and we cannot leave out NASCAR Chris Nasca was huckin her in 95..

As far as levels on Lake I go for. 

All the upper section 1200 - 1500 cfs..

Nimby 900 or so and it gets too big for me.. 

Brains is out above 800cfs..

Paralyzer is good to go to 600cfs..

Kiss me never goes all that good..

Caldron I have ran up to about 600 but now I am runnin like a girl if it is over 4' as we pass the lowhead dam or 450 to 500cfs..

At below 400 nothing on the upper is worth it.. Everything on the lower goes and this is the perfect time for the "bed and breakfast" sneak.

Just my levels and I like more water than less..


----------



## WesternMD (Dec 5, 2003)

Another big '95er was Chris Coobs!! That dude was a great boater. And in the Steve True days, don't forget BURT!! Big Burt was the Man!
I cccaaann still remember in '95 coming back to the shop after working all day on the river, and seeing Ronny T's Cypher, litterally ripped in half from an extremely HIGH water run gone bad on Lime Creek. Those dudes were firing up all kinds of now classic runs, at high flows that year!!


----------



## WesternMD (Dec 5, 2003)

...and I digress. Sorry, we got snow>freezing rain>rain, and I'm all fired up to go boating!


----------



## Leland (Jan 25, 2004)

Hey, would you guys mind submitting some of the excellent photos of Lake Creek in high res version to my photo contest?

The details are at:

Brushy Mountain Publishing - River Gypsies Photo Contest!

The grand prize is the Pyranha kayak of your choice. Photo submissions can be emailed to the address at that site above. I need Lake Creek shots and some of these look really good.

My only run was back in '99 at 675 cfs - I was a little bit preoccupied for taking pics, and there were only two of us anyway and neither of us had done it before. We walked the Kiss Me/Paralyzer gorge, and I missed the eddy and flushed through Cauldron blind so couldn't have gotten a photo if I wanted to. I did manage to get turned forward before I ran it - what a scream!

Leland


----------



## NateBrown (Nov 4, 2008)

Old thread, I know... but here is a video I took yesterday of Lake Creek (bottom 4 drops) at about 650cfs. This should help for anyone thinking of possibly running it at this level.

YouTube - Lake Creek, Colorado @ about 650cfs


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Soon it will be that time of the year again and word around the campfire is that they are going to bring over 80K so Lake will run huge this year..

Since I last posted I had one of my best days ever in a kayak on Lake, got in the upper at 2200, and she dislocated my last good shoulder on the last run of 2008.. Man I cant wait to get back up there..

If you did not get up there last year the 3000+ cfs that came down changed the channel in some places, the old Toaster is starting to re-form, and there are many 40'-50' trees complete with root balls that now litter the channel. So we there will be wood issues.. Nothin that my man ernst cant take care of!






















Also remember that the owners of "a creekers dream" house has changed and now the proper way to portage either the paralyzer or kiss me is to walk up to the road past their driveway and down the next ravine. I will put up some orange tape..

Yea I cant wait..


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

dang, i've never been on upper lake at that flow, but i'm just a young buck really... looking forward to it this year.

anyway, last year while hanging out and lapping the cauldron i met an elderly couple, twin lakes locals, who knew the (former?) owners of the paralyzer house. i was told that they still own the house and are only renting it to a guy who is a lawyer. and that if contacted this lawyer guy, who never seems to be home, probably wouldn't mind kayakers taking a stroll through his yard. i've been doing the walk to the road because i haven't heard for sure that it's cool to use the property, but if anybody sees someone at the house i think it would be cool to approach the renter/owner and at least ask him in person.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Nice bump. I'd be interested to see pictures of Tombstone and Nimby...or even a video of the upper (if anyone has them). Beta is a little limited on the upper compared to the bottom 4...


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Tango, or walk to the road cause its not much farther.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

I guess I am gettin to be a old timer as the first time I ran the big 4 was in 96 with the legend kevco himself.. RIP bro..

Also I have talked with the guy who lives in the "creekers dream" house and he is the one that asked if folks could walk around the driveway. He was not angry in any way but he did politely ask us to walk around. If someone talks to him again and this changes let us know but the last time I talked to him face to face this is what he asked for..

Logan it is hard to get pics of any of the upper due to the length with a hand full of mile or longer class IV+ sections. The upper is like 8 miles long. My min level for the upper is about 600 - 700 and that will give you 500 or so on the upper. Once it gets there let me know as I would be happy to show you down.


----------



## BullSCit (Nov 12, 2003)

tango said:


> dang, i've never been on upper lake at that flow, but i'm just a young buck really... looking forward to it this year.
> 
> anyway, last year while hanging out and lapping the cauldron i met an elderly couple, twin lakes locals, who knew the (former?) owners of the paralyzer house. i was told that they still own the house and are only renting it to a guy who is a lawyer. and that if contacted this lawyer guy, who never seems to be home, probably wouldn't mind kayakers taking a stroll through his yard. i've been doing the walk to the road because i haven't heard for sure that it's cool to use the property, but if anybody sees someone at the house i think it would be cool to approach the renter/owner and at least ask him in person.



Just to let everyone know, it was my parents that built the house originally, but they sold it a couple of years ago. Kind of a shady deal with a shady real estate agent, who we heard via the grapeline sold it for quite a bit more a couple of months later. So my parents have no ties to the property anymore, and it sounds like you better obey the rules of the new owner.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

BullSCit said:


> Just to let everyone know, it was my parents that built the house originally, but they sold it a couple of years ago. Kind of a shady deal with a shady real estate agent, who we heard via the grapeline sold it for quite a bit more a couple of months later. So my parents have no ties to the property anymore, and it sounds like you better obey the rules of the new owner.


Your parents were the coolest riverfront landowners ever. I have heard the same story.. Yea real estate agents are as a rule slippery and I am sorry that happened as I hate to see bad things happen to good people. 

Also your story is the same one I got when I went to talk to the new owners. 

Yes they are never there but they do not want people walking 3 ft from their garage - so walk to the road to portage and let anyone else who is there know. Also keep the gawker level or the girlfriends, dogs off leash, pic takers, and every rookie guide from your raft company to a min as it would suck to piss off the new landowner. 

As I said the new guy is polite but does not want boaters in his driveway so please respect this..


----------



## Dwave (Mar 23, 2009)

Harvey, I'll be back from Cali early July...any chance it'll be running and we could get some time in together?


----------



## Oh Be Joyful! (Aug 5, 2009)

Bump, can someone give more beta on this...I don't have the "bible". If somone has a used one they want to sell please let me know via pm.

Thanks!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

its next to BV its roadside. its fun. thats all you need to know


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I stopped last weekend and took some pics of Lake at 2000.
(sorry the poor quality, they were taken with my phone)

The upper:


























Tombstone Gorge:


















and the Cauldron:


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Scouted Cauldron today, its super ugly. Saw two river wider strainers that want to take your head off. The entrance hole looks like a low head dam.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

I figured some shots of the cauldron in a mini-me is a good addition to this thread!







































The carnage!


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

Damn...i was hoping by some plumbing miracle it was running...oh well back to Gore


----------



## riverscum2012 (Jun 24, 2012)

ok..the First decent was done in a raft..(R2)....2 kayaks..2 duckies....team leader Rick Covington named most rapids .put in...rapid from tunnel.."love canal"...next long series..."ricks rock n roller"...then.."tombstone"..N "turtle canyon"..."nimby"..after that "thrillseaker"......."toaster"......"paraylizer"..."kiss me"...scott young from (euro )...named brains and cauldren...zach hubbard and josh hubbard were in duckies....John Placek in a kayak..they have all run it many times...including the lower from twin lakes the Ark.....they all were guides for Twin Lakes Expeditions rafting in early 90's...& had it to themselves for many years and im almost sure nobody has rafted paralyzer since...( im not 100% sure)...yes..there is video.of the first D..!.....highest water they ran was 1400 cfs...RC cleared the wood for 2 winters proir to the first D.......cudos to all who brave lake creek...and keep er rippin


----------



## riverscum2012 (Jun 24, 2012)

its really just a june run


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

riverscum2012 said:


> its really just a june run


It was this year, but sure as hell wasn't last season...


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Yea you are right - the Twin Lakes boys pioneered that run for a lot of us who have came after. I also have the vhs of the paralyzer run in a raft and I dont think it has been done since either. The duckie runs of all that stuff is still super fun to watch and there is even a "left" line on the paralyzer in a duck on the film!! The mini-me runs of the cauldron was not even close to a first d - again the Twin Lakes boys did all of that but it sure is fun!

I guess lately the levels at which folks run the lower 4 has come down since the late 90's and even the early 00's. There seems to be a "elf" crew who loves to get up there at 180 cfs or lower but folks need to remember that it is not even the same game as 500 cfs +.. This has allowed folks to run some of the stuff up there some years into August.


Sure that someday someone will run the paralyzer in a raft again but it sure as hell will not be me!


----------



## riverscum2012 (Jun 24, 2012)

I think i will raft it all next season.....


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

^^^

LOL, that would take some mega ballz... oarframe? I'll film the descent, let me know when you go!


----------



## riverscum2012 (Jun 24, 2012)

bring the camera....i'll do it all except tombstone which cant be run because its about one foot wide..otherwise..ill raft the enire run...ya buying the beer afterwards?


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

I'll bring a couple cameras and buy beers at Eddyline after


----------



## riverscum2012 (Jun 24, 2012)

You got yourself a deal..i will post when i plan to raft it next May...that will give me time to find a likewise crazy R2 partner.....bring video and all the cameras you can...lets get paralyized


----------



## Patches (Jul 14, 2004)

just for your info... it's not the paralyser... it's the parrylyser, named after the parry peak campground it runs by


----------



## riverscum2012 (Jun 24, 2012)

just for your information...im the one that named it....


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

hahahahahahahhaha! NICE.


----------



## Patches (Jul 14, 2004)

Well I guess you got me on that one. John Placek told me the name the day after the first descent run. I'm sure he said Parrylyzer, as it was a good play on words, but I guess I remembered wrong


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

There goes all credibility for one guide book.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

riverscum2012 said:


> You got yourself a deal..i will post when i plan to raft it next May...that will give me time to find a likewise crazy R2 partner.....bring video and all the cameras you can...lets get paralyized


I'll be there - camera's and all. Try to give me a weeks notice so I can get out to the valley


----------

